

Show HN: SoundCloud Instant - heynk

I was playing around with the SoundCloud API earlier today, and I saw how easy it would be to make an 'instant search' for SoundCloud. I know these aren't super original but they're fun and easy to make so I couldn't resist.<p>Still is buggy, but I'm going for 'just ship it' instead of 'make it perfect.'<p>It's all client side so I'm hosting it on a static site on S3.<p>http://soundcloudinstant.com
======
sidcool
For the lazy <http://soundcloudinstant.com>

------
ScottWhigham
Cool project - I think that's really interesting...

It might help if you gave the user some type of feedback that shows why a
particular result is included (if you can). I started typing/searching for
"blue" and, while a few links had the word "blue" in the title, I couldn't
really see why certain songs were picked.

Also maybe make it a bit more obvious that a song is being played. This is
silly of me but I had the volume muted when I came to your link. I didn't
realize that the volume was muted though and so, when I clicked on a song
title, I thought nothing was happening. haha - my fault, I know, but just
trying to share a "user experience".

~~~
LearnYouALisp
I was expecting the links to take me to the page (or even the user's page by
clicking on the user's name).

------
nostromo
Awesome! It's nice to be able to use soundcloud without having to turn the
comments off on each track. ;)

Feature request: forward, back, working pause button, and auto start the next
track at the end of the current one.

------
sma
Good start. Works in Chrome but not Firefox 8.

